# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Ζεστό Νερό- Πίεση-Ηλιακός

## malk

Καλησπέρα. Ανακαίνισα διαμέρισμα 5 τελευταίου ορόφου  σε πολυκατοικία του '80 και έβαλα ηλιακό στην ταράτσα (και φυσικό αέριο για ζεστό νερό). Ωστόσο δεν έχει ζεστό πάντα. 

Ο τεχνικός για τον ηλιακό μου συνέστησε να βάλώ πιεστικό νερού επειδή λόγω ύψους δεν έχει πίεση και αργεί να γεμίσει. Όντως συχνά η πίεση του νερού είναι χαμηλή. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω καμία γνώση πάνω σε αυτά. Ακούγεται σωστό, αυτό που μου προτείνει και αν ναι τι πρέπει να προσέξω; Επίσης αν βάλω το πιεστικό θα πρέπει να μπει στην αποθηκή και να ανέβουν σωλήνες ή να μπει στο μπαλκόνι;  Όποια συμβουλή ευπρόσδεκτη! Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλησπέρα. Ανακαίνισα διαμέρισμα 5 τελευταίου ορόφου  σε πολυκατοικία του '80 και έβαλα ηλιακό στην ταράτσα (και φυσικό αέριο για ζεστό νερό). Ωστόσο δεν έχει ζεστό πάντα. 
> 
> Ο τεχνικός για τον ηλιακό μου συνέστησε να βάλώ πιεστικό νερού επειδή λόγω ύψους δεν έχει πίεση και αργεί να γεμίσει. Όντως συχνά η πίεση του νερού είναι χαμηλή. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω καμία γνώση πάνω σε αυτά. Ακούγεται σωστό, αυτό που μου προτείνει και αν ναι τι πρέπει να προσέξω; Επίσης αν βάλω το πιεστικό θα πρέπει να μπει στην αποθηκή και να ανέβουν σωλήνες ή να μπει στο μπαλκόνι;  Όποια συμβουλή ευπρόσδεκτη! Ευχαριστώ


Πόσα μέτρα πάνω από εσένα είναι ο ηλιακός;στο σπίτι μέσα έχεις πίεση;

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Καλησπέρα. Ανακαίνισα διαμέρισμα 5 τελευταίου ορόφου  σε πολυκατοικία του '80 και έβαλα ηλιακό στην ταράτσα (και φυσικό αέριο για ζεστό νερό). Ωστόσο δεν έχει ζεστό πάντα. 
> 
> Ο τεχνικός για τον ηλιακό μου συνέστησε να βάλώ πιεστικό νερού επειδή _λόγω ύψους δεν έχει πίεση και αργεί να γεμίσει_. Όντως συχνά η πίεση του νερού είναι χαμηλή. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω καμία γνώση πάνω σε αυτά. Ακούγεται σωστό, αυτό που μου προτείνει και αν ναι τι πρέπει να προσέξω; Επίσης αν βάλω το πιεστικό θα πρέπει να μπει στην αποθηκή και να ανέβουν σωλήνες ή να μπει στο μπαλκόνι;  Όποια συμβουλή ευπρόσδεκτη! Ευχαριστώ


Τι  ακριβώς  αδειάζει  και  χρειάζεται  να  γεμίσει  ξανά;

----------

